# MkII effect on MkI residuals- to sell or not to sell



## James1000 (Jul 25, 2005)

Is now a good time to sell?
Can we expect a big hit on residuals come September??


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

I dont think so. the prices will only drop when MKIIs start to hit the second hand market. Dont forget TT are nolonger been made (or wont be very soon).

Im keeping mine.


----------



## James1000 (Jul 25, 2005)

Thats good to hear. 
I really dont want to sell, but its a question which has popped into my head more than once.


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Toshiba said:


> I dont think so. the prices will only drop when MKIIs start to hit the second hand market. Dont forget TT are nolonger been made (or wont be very soon).
> 
> Im keeping mine.


Disagree. Just look on pistonheads sales and see the amount of TT's for sale at silly prices. It's a buyers market right now and the MK 2 can only force the prices down even further.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Who cares


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

I guess that depends on how much your TT's worth.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Does it really matter if you enjoy it and intend keeping it for a few years. Whether you sell it now or later, we all still loose money on it either way. Fact of life when buying car sadly. The moment you take a brand new car out a dealership and off the forecourt it's worth 1k less.


----------



## dj c225 (Nov 3, 2004)

Dotti said:


> Does it really matter if you enjoy it and intend keeping it for a few years. Whether you sell it now or later, we all still loose money on it either way. Fact of life when buying car sadly. The moment you take a brand new car out a dealership and off the forecourt it's worth 1k less.


1k, you in dream land, the minute you drive a decent car off a forecourt you loose 5k +


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Toshiba said:


> I guess that depends on how much your TT's worth.


No it doesn't, it depends on how much you are willing to sell it for. If somebody 'needs' to sell their car in a competitive market, then they will sell it for a keen price, regardless of how much they think it's worth, simply to get a sale they 'need'.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

dj c225 said:


> Dotti said:
> 
> 
> > Does it really matter if you enjoy it and intend keeping it for a few years. Whether you sell it now or later, we all still loose money on it either way. Fact of life when buying car sadly. The moment you take a brand new car out a dealership and off the forecourt it's worth 1k less.
> ...


Again, depends. i only lost 3k from new on my last TT after just over a year old.

all depends on age and if its new or not.


----------



## dj c225 (Nov 3, 2004)

Sorry, my mistake, meant to say new, and the type of car, different with Ferraris, Lambos, Martins etc.


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

kmpowell said:


> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> > I dont think so. the prices will only drop when MKIIs start to hit the second hand market. Dont forget TT are nolonger been made (or wont be very soon).
> ...


"Silly" you mean very cheap I guess?

Could you please point out so I could have a look on the current market? Don't forget I will be selling mine within the next 4 months.

Thanks


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

vlastan said:


> kmpowell said:
> 
> 
> > Toshiba said:
> ...


Yep i mean cheap.

http://www.pistonheads.com/sales/list.asp?p=1&s=169


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Thanks for the link.

If you think that these are cheap, then give me a fair value for my TT. It will be 4 years old in Oct (52 reg) and will have about 50k miles.

I am hoping for 13k...is this fair price and will it sell?


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

vlastan said:


> Thanks for the link.
> 
> If you think that these are cheap, then give me a fair value for my TT. It will be 4 years old in Oct (52 reg) and will have about 50k miles.
> 
> I am hoping for 13k...is this fair price and will it sell?


To be honest it's difficult to tell, looking at those prices on pistonheads, they are all over the place and don't seem to have any consistency to them. Like I said before I don't think the TT has a 'value' right now, its in that place where factors such as the new model and peoples personal circumstances, opinions of image etc, are determining sale prices.

:?


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

OK...I will have to take my chances as I don't plan to sell my TT earlier just for this.

I still think that someone who couldn't afford Â£29k for the 225 coupe, would be willing to pay close to 10k to get one now.

I will let you know in October, what I got for it.


----------



## ratty (May 18, 2004)

vlastan said:


> OK...I will have to take my chances as I don't plan to sell my TT earlier just for this.
> 
> I still think that someone who couldn't afford Â£29k for the 225 coupe, would be willing to pay close to 10k to get one now.
> 
> I will let you know in October, what I got for it.


It's quite simple really, it will only be worth as much as some one's prepared to pay for it! :wink:


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

ratty said:


> vlastan said:
> 
> 
> > OK...I will have to take my chances as I don't plan to sell my TT earlier just for this.
> ...


Why didn't I ever think of it? When I advertise it under the price box I will write: "as much as you are prepared to pay for it" and this will solve all the hassle. :wink:


----------



## ratty (May 18, 2004)

vlastan said:


> ratty said:
> 
> 
> > vlastan said:
> ...


There you go, simple isn't it. 
:roll:


----------



## thebears (Jan 14, 2006)

kmpowell said:


> vlastan said:
> 
> 
> > kmpowell said:
> ...


What like this:-

3.2 V6 'DSG' QUATTRO ++ CHEAPEST IN UK!! ++ (2003) 
86,000 miles, AUDI TT 3.2 V6 QUATTRO 2dr DSG ++53 REG O-N-L-Y Â£14,795!++, 2 Doors, Automatic, Coupe, Petrol, 2003 53 Reg, GOODWOOD GREEN METALLIC WITH DARK GREY LEATHER. 2 MINS FROM J9 M42 OR ...
PX: p/x poss Â£28,975

That aint cheap :lol:

Just seen, that it was advertised with two prices DOH!


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

thebears said:


> kmpowell said:
> 
> 
> > vlastan said:
> ...


I guess this guy is a joker!! :lol:


----------



## dommorton (Mar 9, 2005)

All the 3.2's are around the 20-22k so I'm happy for now :?


----------



## James1000 (Jul 25, 2005)

Dotti said:


> Does it really matter if you enjoy it and intend keeping it for a few years. Whether you sell it now or later, we all still loose money on it either way. Fact of life when buying car sadly. The moment you take a brand new car out a dealership and off the forecourt it's worth 1k less.


Agreed. Thats common knowledge, although as already pointed out its alot more than 1k. Whats concerning me is the new shape 2.0t coupe is selling for Â£24,500 o.t.r.
I expect to lose circa 3k a year (after the initial loss) which is acceptable. If theres a possibility that could rise to 8k this year then its food for thought, if only to sell now then buy a MkI when it happens. Think of it as playing the stockmarket.
The value of Merc SLK's fell through the floor when the new shape came out, however the boxster held its value nicely. Obviously if it has already happened as KMPowell has observed then it would be a pointless exercise.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

There is another way of looking it I suppose, what we loose on our cars we make up on our properties and investments I guess. 
Just enjoy your cars and try not to worry about the depreciation .


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

ratty said:


> It's quite simple really, it will only be worth as much as some one's prepared to pay for it! :wink:


Which is why Ebay is so successful. :wink:


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

I don't think you're going to see a drastic drop if any when the MKII is released due to the fact it's a different car all together and a higher price bracket.
The only way you would see a drastic drop would be if ever MKI owners decided to buy the MKII which would flood the all ready flooded MKI market.
TT's have already found their second hand price bracket and really can't see them falling any more than any other car in this priced bracket.

Jonah


----------



## Neil (May 7, 2002)

kmpowell said:


> Yep i mean cheap.
> 
> http://www.pistonheads.com/sales/list.asp?p=1&s=169


mmm, see what you mean. This 3.2 can only be a max of a yr old, and considering you can probably knock him down a bit, that's quite a hit on the new price. Looks great though 8)


----------



## ratty (May 18, 2004)

neil1003 said:


> kmpowell said:
> 
> 
> > Yep i mean cheap.
> ...


It's been on Pistonheads for a while and even at this price it has not sold yet. Part of the problem is that there are not many private buyers out there with the ready cash to spend. Many have trade-ins so this also has an effect on the ability to get a good price.


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

ratty said:


> neil1003 said:
> 
> 
> > kmpowell said:
> ...


We also know that new cars depreciate a lot on the first coupld of years and then slow down. This why it is stupid to buy and sell cars within a year or two and not keep them a bit longer.

The cheapest TT for sale that I have seen is a LHD 99 model for around Â£8k


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

I think everybody is panicking. Jonah is right in his post I think.


----------



## thebears (Jan 14, 2006)

ratty said:


> neil1003 said:
> 
> 
> > kmpowell said:
> ...


And its a manual, always more difficult to shift IMHO.


----------



## dommorton (Mar 9, 2005)

I see what you did there :lol:


----------



## James1000 (Jul 25, 2005)

Dotti said:


> I think everybody is panicking. Jonah is right in his post I think.


Im not sure Id use the word panicking, in much the same way watching the news doesnt mean youre necessarily panicking about current affairs. Im certainly not, but I do like to keep an eye on whats going on around me, especially when it involves my wallet :wink:


----------



## Irish Sancho (Mar 13, 2006)

Toshiba said:


> I dont think so. the prices will only drop when MKIIs start to hit the second hand market. Dont forget TT are nolonger been made (or wont be very soon).
> 
> Im keeping mine.


I agree with Toshiba.

If anyone wants to tell me I told you so in a year then fire ahead, but IMO the car will have a higher profile after mk2 hits the road and then simple economics come into play:

Supply vs Demand. High interest = High demand (IMO) so our cars will hold their value. 8)


----------

